# Zombies : they really exist !



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Archaeologist have found a proof of zombie attack

http://www.archaeology.org/online/features/hierakonpolis/zombies.html


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

I sure the hell hope not!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Feb 7, 2007)

hey ms W ---maybe MIL


----------



## bayork (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL!

VERY funny!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 6, 2007)

pyro said:


> hey ms W ---maybe MIL


Nooooooooo!!!!! Just when zombies, or the MIL, couldn't get worse, they mutate and morph into one hideous being!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

